# First Bacon Experience w qview



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 12, 2018)

Been wanting to cure and smoke bacon for quite some time and after seeing all the threads on here about it I finally gave it a try. Since it was my first time I just used High Mountain Buckboard bacon cure.

Went to Costco and picked up the thickest belly I could find(not very thick). Pulled it out of the package rinsed it off patted dry and applied the proper amount of cure.












Ready for the 2 weeks rest in the fridge.






I cured this for 14 days flipping it over and massaging once daily in the fridge. It was nice and firm and looked great.






Didn't do a fry test at this point like most of you pointed out to do. I read the buckboard cure is a little salty so I went ahead and soaked the belly slabs for about 6 hours in ice water.






Patted dry and went into the fridge uncovered for about 3 days for a rest.






Man I couldn't wait to smoke this bacon. Got home from work and fired of the smoker with apple pellets. Did not add any heat to the smoker just ran the AMNPS and cold smoked.











Ran smoke about 6 hours. Was initially planning on running it another 6 hours the following night but just didn't have the time. Back into the fridge for a 3-4 day rest. I cant even begin to tell you how good this stuff smelled. All of my beer I had in there tasted like bacon for a week. Not a bad problem to have.











Invested in a cheapo slicer just for this reason. Couldn't find any great deals on craigslist so I found an open box Weston off of amazon and paid about $45 dollars. Into the freezer to firm up and then onto the slicer.





















I am addicted to this stuff. It has a wonderful smoky flavor and is not salty at all. Way better than store bought stuff. Cant believe I waited so long to give this a try.

Fired some up or buffalo chicken dip and boursin cheese stuffed jalapenos






Had a neighbor help me cut up a tree that fell in a storm so I gave him a little gift for helping. Aside from beer what's better than bacon and smoked cheese? Gave him a good pack and a short pack. (Still learning the slicer and grain of meat)






Thanks for looking. I am already about to run out and am planning on getting some more belly this weekend and stocking back up!


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 12, 2018)

That's an addiction for sure . So much better than store bought . Looks great Vol , nice job .


----------



## link (Oct 12, 2018)

Looks like you did a fantastic job! Bacon looks great. I bet your neighbor was happy as well.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 12, 2018)

Your on a roll buddy!
That is some good looking bacon!
I still have a couple of pounds left from my last batch, so when it gets a little cooler down here I'll make a new batch.
I have 2 Berkshire bellies in my freezer!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 12, 2018)

Way to go SVF. Your bacon looks real good from here.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 12, 2018)

Looking good!!  A bacon addiction is a good addiction.
I jut took a belly out of the freezer to start thawing.
POINT
Gary


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 12, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> That's an addiction for sure . So much better than store bought . Looks great Vol , nice job .





link said:


> Looks like you did a fantastic job! Bacon looks great. I bet your neighbor was happy as well.





SmokinAl said:


> Your on a roll buddy!
> That is some good looking bacon!
> I still have a couple of pounds left from my last batch, so when it gets a little cooler down here I'll make a new batch.
> I have 2 Berkshire bellies in my freezer!
> Al





gmc2003 said:


> Way to go SVF. Your bacon looks real good from here.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris





GaryHibbert said:


> Looking good!!  A bacon addiction is a good addiction.
> I jut took a belly out of the freezer to start thawing.
> POINT
> Gary



Thank you guys for the compliments! It was interesting trying to switch the slab around on the slicer when the grain changed. Ended up with a lot of smaller pieces that way but that is fine with me perfect for burgers and breakfast and fits in CI pan better anyways.

I cant wait to get another batch going. Cheese and Bacon sounds like a great idea for Christmas presents.


----------



## Ishi (Oct 13, 2018)

Looks very good from my end! Nice job


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 13, 2018)

Looks Great, VolFan!!!:)
I'm glad to see you soaked it good.
After all the TQ Bacon I have made, the only Bacon I ever made that was too Salty was the "One" time I used "Hi Mountain".
Nice Job.
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 13, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, VolFan!!!:)
> I'm glad to see you soaked it good.
> After all the TQ Bacon I have made, the only Bacon I ever made that was too Salty was the "One" time I used "Hi Mountain".
> Nice Job.
> ...



Thanks Bear. I’ve read your thread on the extra smoky bacon and actually plan to use TQ this next time. Being new to curing meats I didn’t want to mess anything up so figured I couldn’t go wrong with Hi Mountain. Turned out great though and I’m for sure hooked now.

Temps starting to get a little cooler fixing to gear up for cheese season!


----------

